# Eagle 500 Turns On By Self



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

Fellow Fishers, I have an Eagle 500?,gps,graph with mapping, this unit turns on by it self. I don't think I have a ghost in the garage. I'll turn the unit off, the next day it is on again, what is wrong? Thanks


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

My auto GPS (Tom Tom) turns itself on also.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

From what I understand this is a common problem.
I'm pretty sure Lowrance will not service it due to it's age.
The keyboard has like little carbon contacts that will touch the circuit board when pressed. What happens is the silicone keypad will "sag" from old age and gravity so the carbon pad makes contact with the board and it turns the unit on.
Best bet is to STORE the unit face down whenever you are not using it - and I suggest putting an inline toggle switch in to cut the power when not in use.
Besides the GPS (if not switched) will draw power and drain your batteries when in storage anyways.
I had an LMS32c Lowrance and it never had this issue - but I always did keep it on a RAM mount with the covered face down on some old folded rags during transport and storage.

HTH,
RAS


----------

